# It has been a long Battle



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

It has been some time that I developed the skill with the use of the template guides even before this forum was established. I was looking for the magazine to answer 'reuelts' posting and I came accross this edition of "The Router" April 2001 issue36.
The attitude to the use of the template guides was the same then as it is now as you can see with the answer that was sent back to me at that time. I personally had only discovered the advantages of the guides a few years before (1987) and when I started to use the guides I thought I was the only one not keeping up with technology. After a few demostrations at wood shows from then on I found that 99% of router users were not aware of the template guides potential. Hence the reason I wrote to the magazine.
Tom


----------



## Bruceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Tom,

I know I'm very ignorant to the many uses of the template guides. I always use them with my dovetail jig but that is all. This past week I pick up a milescraft 1207 Design / Inlay Kit because I wanted to learn/practice more with the guides.

Thanks again.
Bruce


----------

